# Canyon Endurace cf sl disc + thule chariot?



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

I just got an endurace for commuting, and im keen on attaching my thule chariot sport 2 trailer. 

Having no experience with flimsy roadbikes, will it handle the extra 30kg ish on the side of the rear axle without distortion when braking or pulling? 

Thule doesn't make rear axles that work 100%. The closest is the x12 syntace m12x1 and 160mm long axle, but the head is conical, whereas the original is flat. The thule head has a small flat surface at the inside. I'm thinking of either make a custom shim in the lathe with a counter countersunk hole, or just use a flat steel shim. ( I'm a lazy guy) Any input?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that bike or trailer, but did you look at Robert Axle Project?

For example: https://robertaxleproject.com/shop/12x135-1-0-mm-thread-for-hitch-mount-trailer/


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi. Yes, it looks ok, but is not a perfect fit either. You have to shim it out because the threaded hole on the dropper is not a thru hole.

I will make the thule work, but im most concerned about a bike weighing 7.6kg pulling a 30kg trailer. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Made this now, so it fits.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Seems to work allright









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

The adapter looks slick. 

All I can offer is that I pulled a chariot for 5+ years with a bike that didn't have much more material on the stays, and a regular QR, and a disc brake in the way, at speeds and on routes that were dubious choices for a prudent parent, and nothing amiss ever happened.


----------

